# Per-Unit Method - Free Video Tutorial



## Complex Imaginary (Aug 31, 2011)

We've continued to make free Youtube video tutorials for the engineering community studying for the Electrical PE. We have just finished our set on the *Per-Unit Method*. This often-misunderstood topic is presented in a simple and direct a way in these videos - I hope they help those studying for the PE.

Enjoy:

Introduction

Bases

Base Formulas

Per-Unit Conversion

We have around 2.5 hours of free instructional content on our Youtube channel, and it is being added to every week. As always, I'd love to hear your comments, topic requests, and feedback on the videos.

All the best in your studies.

Josh

Complex Imaginary


----------



## xd-data-ii (Sep 1, 2011)

Excellent stuff. thanks a million!!!


----------

